# Air fresheners making interior bubble?



## mk4nit (Dec 7, 2004)

So, this morning I was moving around the air freshners in my car and noticed something weird. After I pulled them from the their designated spot, I notice some weird bubbles forming near the steering wheel:








Take a closer look:


----------



## Mr. Chris (Aug 20, 2006)

you better go get your lungs checked out


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

nuclear peach?


----------



## miniMOJOman (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Chris* »_you better go get your lungs checked out 

HAHAHHAHAHA that was funny , but seriously... maybe you should dood... that would make me pissed off man.... thank god mine only hangs from my mirror... thanks for the warning!


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Air fresheners making interior bubble? (mk4nit)*

looks like u can have a winning law sue.


----------



## badmotorfinger32 (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Air fresheners making interior bubble? (mk4nit)*

You might want to try a different air freshener.


----------



## Snook (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Air fresheners making interior bubble? (badmotorfinger32)*

happened o me bad


----------



## mk4nit (Dec 7, 2004)

Haha, maybe they will try to pay me off with a life time supply of air fresheners.


----------



## EASTCOAST VW (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (mk4nit)*

I actually think it says somewhere, not put in against any interior plastics.


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (EASTCOAST VW)*

i put one above the ashtray and it bubbled the hell outta mine .. peeled it all off, sanded and resprayed it.. i dunno why it does that


----------



## Ten94Tuner (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (XrevoXgtiX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XrevoXgtiX* »_i put one above the ashtray and it bubbled the hell outta mine .. peeled it all off, sanded and resprayed it.. i dunno why it does that










its that german plastic


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (Ten94Tuner)*

weird. you learn something new everyday on the vortex... even after a few years.


----------



## 1.8t man (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: (dox)*

thats a new one .. sorry.








fun weekend project. I see a little sanding and painting in your future.


----------



## SiviK (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: (1.8t man)*

Looks like the plastic is painted. and all the oil from the air freshener is eating away the paint. 
Think of GooGone on adhesive.


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

I did that with the ashtray too, and it's all messed up. Made me happy.


----------



## innovativeedge (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (-Khaos-)*

the same thing happened to me with my glove box
i had an air freshener mounted in the passenger side vent and it bubbled a trail straight down the glove box


----------



## filthwagen (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (dox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dox* »_weird. you learn something new everyday on the vortex... even after a few years.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badbidet (Sep 13, 2005)

yeah dont leave bottle of cologne in cup holder, I have a bubble mark from my little cKone bottle.


----------



## begforme4484 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (EASTCOAST VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EASTCOAST VW* »_I actually think it says somewhere, not put in against any interior plastics.

x2
Most air fresheners say stuff like that on the packaging


----------



## graphix3 (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (begforme4484)*

that happened to mine in the exact same spot, and also above my ashtray / coin holder







anyway yeah for those of you who dont want a stupid pine tree hanging from you mirror, put it under your seats. has the same effect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-grphx


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Air fresheners making interior bubble? (mk4nit)*

thats wicked strong stuff, but dose your car smell good atleast


----------



## IchBinDarren (Nov 5, 2005)

i go for the OEM+ style when it comes to car smell


----------



## euro-steez (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (IchBinDarren)*

that **** is toxic. keep it outta the car all together. fresh smelling cars are played.


----------



## notatuner (Aug 7, 2003)

the remedy: buy a pair of old school pumas. place fresh tree in each shoe. hang them, creepy-neighborhood-clothesline style, from the driver's seatback http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Static- (Jul 8, 2006)

well this happend quite badly in my GF car .. VW said that even just lotion on your hands will mess your steering wheel and such.


----------



## infamous20V (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (Static-)*

you know... that stuff probably has polonium-210
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/6180432.stm


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (infamous20V)*

thats crazy..


----------



## trbodubluv83 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Air fresheners making interior bubble? (mk4nit)*

that's too bad, gotta love that VW interior....


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (IchBinDarren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IchBinDarren* »_i go for the OEM+ style when it comes to car smell 

so what do you use???


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Chris)*

happened to me, not that bad though


----------



## graphix3 (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_
so what do you use???


the crayon smell FTW!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















-grphx


----------



## SiviK (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: (graphix3)*









OE Air freshener available at Wal-Mart


----------



## mk4nit (Dec 7, 2004)

FYI


----------



## GoClick (Oct 22, 2005)

The packaging on mine said explicitly not to hang it touching anything.


----------



## BCinco (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Air fresheners making interior bubble? (mk4nit)*

there was a new article out that my friend read that those things cause lung cancer.


----------



## mk4nit (Dec 7, 2004)

Cancer?
Uhhh...maybe the "fresh" smell of Peaches and Vanilla isn't so great after all...


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

stop trying to cover up your farts and this won't happen


----------

